# Move over Kate Bush



## Touch Of Death (Apr 5, 2005)

Well it has finaly happened and I did not think it possible. I watched a singing performance by Kelly Clarkston that brought a tear to my eye. It was an "unplugged" version of "Since You've Been Gone".  I had been a die hard Kate Bush Fan simply because there were no equals save for Burnadette Peters and come on, was she an equal? Anyhow I had never payed much attention to the American Idols until... Now.
Sean


----------

